# 2022 Honda Civic With Nearly 250,000 Miles averaged more than 600 miles a day.



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Fact checkers needn't apply at motor1.com!

This publication insults its readers' intelligence with flagrant Bullshyte like this.

*Fact*: these are impossible numbers to obtain for a single driver (owner operator)

2022 Honda Civic With Nearly 250,000 Miles Comes Up For Sale It averaged more than 600 miles a day.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It seems suspect but the first carfax report could simply be an incorrect date entered on the service. Who knows, it could simply be that outlier, someone who drives a ton of highway mileage in an area where they can do high speeds. What I find particularly funny is offering the car at 18+K .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I was gona say , 600 miles a day for RS is Insanity.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Who knows, it could simply be that outlier, someone who drives a ton of highway mileage in an area where they can do high speeds.


I realize that Texas is large and has quite a few open stretches, but at each end of the runs are cities.

Cities have lower average speeds. This quickly reduces averages.
Time to load and unload the vehicle.
Time to eat meals.
Time to pee.
Time to refuel.
Time to poop.
Time to do administrative record keeping tasks relating to the
Time to obtain all that dealership level service which everyone knows is slow as hell.
Time to sleep.
Not so much as a single day off in 386 days?

Let's be realistic folks.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I was gona say , 600 miles a day for RS is Insanity.


Might be lucky to hit it in a single day.

Impossible to average that much even over a week, much less a month or year. OTR drivers can't even hit 150k annually and some have fuel ranges over 1k miles per fill-up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I use to do 3,000 a month, just to work and back, 130 round trip a day 5 days a week. 

Why I am an Amsoil dealer, I need the 25,000 service life. Same for RS too. 

I'm sitting at 26,000+ for the year so far.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I realize that Texas is large and has quite a few open stretches, but at each end of the runs are cities.
> 
> Cities have lower average speeds. This quickly reduces averages.
> Time to load and unload the vehicle.
> ...


So here's the experian report: 


https://www.weeksmotors.com/view-autocheck-report/?vin=2HGFE1F9XNH301578&dcid=2214949



You can say that the odometer shot is faked and the report is in error. I notice that the 2022 car was sold in late June 2021 so it had as much as 16 months to log this mileage. Again, it could simply be an outlier, that one crazy person who had a specific function, the location and traffic conditions were good, etc... 

so 248816 divided by as many as 480 days (16 months *30) is 520 miles a day or 260 miles each way. Under proper circumstances with fairly rural traffic, this could easily be done in an 8 hour day. Grueling pace, boring as all get out, a very rare set of circumstances, sure, but the evidence seems to indicate it's real.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

386 total days of ownership was reported in the original source.

I believe the total miles.

Total miles impossible with a single driver. At least two and maybe more drivers were involved. Regardless, it's definitely *not* a personal use vehicle as listed on Carfax.

Based on the fuel tank range of 95% highway usage (450 miles before refueling) it required 550+ refueling events. At 10 minutes each, that's just about 100 hours spent on refueling alone. That reduces available driving time.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> 386 total days of ownership was reported in the original source.
> 
> I believe the total miles.
> 
> Total miles impossible with a single driver. At least two and maybe more drivers were involved. Regardless, it's definitely *not* a personal use vehicle as listed on Carfax.


Gotcha. I think there was an error in calculating the days (or it's been sitting on the lot, I did notice they cut the price by 1K at some point). While you are probably right, I would refrain from using the word impossible. It isn't impossible by any stretch, very unlikely but not impossible. If you were paying me $2 a mile to make it happen, it would get done.

Personal use is a meaningless distinction on Carfax, etc..., all it really means is that the vehicle was registered to a private individual, nothing more or less. Heck, the vast majority of our Uber vehicles are classified as personal use and you know how badly they get beaten up. My 2013 Honda Odyssey has has 245K right now I think (over 9 years!) and it looks like it's been ridden hard and put up wet.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It isn't impossible by any stretch, very unlikely but not impossible.


Can you kindly provide an illustration that uses realistic MPH averages (not posted speed limits or maximum top speeds for 15 minutes in the desert at 3am) and accounts for the factors I previously mentioned?


Heisenburger said:


> I realize that Texas is large and has quite a few open stretches, but at each end of the runs are cities.
> 
> Cities have lower average speeds. This quickly reduces averages.
> Time to load and unload the vehicle.
> ...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If you were paying me $2 a mile to make it happen, it would get done.


I'm certain that no courier is being paid that much for those runs, certainly not for deadhead miles too. Just imagine being a medical company paying a schmuck a half million for a year's worth of deliveries of devices that can fit into a little Civic.

Really think about the absurdity.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Way back I used to do 500 miles per day round trip from NY to VT every day in a mini van as a courier… It is not impossible.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Way back I used to do 500 miles per day round trip from NY to VT every day in a mini van as a courier… It is not impossible.


For 386 consecutive days?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 520 miles a day or 260 miles each way. Under proper circumstances with fairly rural traffic, this could easily be done in an 8 hour day.


A single day? Absolutely.

7 straight days? Okay.

30 consecutive days? Not so much.

386 consecutive days? 🤣

Imagine 300+ miles of roadway immune to all of the following year-round:

Construction
Bad weather (rain, fog, high wind)
Wrecks
Someone show me on Google Maps.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> For 386 consecutive days?


7 days per week, except for holidays … hauled computer chips for finishing processing


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"_A medical courier, the original buyer used his Honda to ship medical supplies to Houston daily, according to the dealership's response when inquired by Tire Meets Road. A full Carfax report can be found at the source link below and it shows all the maintenance work to keep the 2022 Civic in tip-top shape. For example, the oil was changed once every 10,000 miles or so while the spark plugs were replaced twice – once at 100,690 miles (162,044 kilometers) and the other time at 202,839 miles (326,437 kilometers)_."

Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. But with 250k and the oil changed at 10,000k, all I would say is, "pass".


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> But with 250k and the oil changed at 10,000k, all I would say is, "pass".


Why?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "_A medical courier, the original buyer used his Honda to ship medical supplies to Houston daily, according to the dealership's response when inquired by Tire Meets Road. A full Carfax report can be found at the source link below and it shows all the maintenance work to keep the 2022 Civic in tip-top shape. For example, the oil was changed once every 10,000 miles or so while the spark plugs were replaced twice – once at 100,690 miles (162,044 kilometers) and the other time at 202,839 miles (326,437 kilometers)_."
> 
> Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. But with 250k and the oil changed at 10,000k, all I would say is, "pass".


Does the new Civics run on full synthetic? Which are good up to 10,000 miles I thought?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The miles and time are what's really in question here.

if he left every morning by 5:00 a.m. he would be there around 9:00 every morning. Judging by the miles traveled seeing how we don't really have an accurate accounting of one leg, it could just be going to one facility and one facility only and dropping off. So with that being said he could technically be done by 10:00 a.m. everyday with the first half of the day.

This would allow for several hours a day during normal business hours for a dealership to perform maintenance as stated by carfax. He would then travel home at his own Leisure after the maintenance is done in Dallas and not houston where he starts.

So if he's on the road 4 hours one leg 4 hours back that's 8 hours a day just driving. Now he may take 11 hours to do those 8 hours because of gas, pee, whatever on any given normal day.

So ya its doable. But at a very steep price both mentally and physically on car and driver.

Could be why he's selling his car after 1 year both he and the car have had enough.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Why?


I should've mentioned that the price isn't enough of a discount, and there are just too many unknowns about maintenance (synthetic vs. standard oil, etc.)

"_Discovered by Tire Meets Road, the 2022 Civic is up for grabs at a dealer in Dallas, Texas for $18,999 or approximately $6,000 less than a brand-new 2023 Civic in its base Sport trim level or roughly $11,000 less than a Touring_."

Not saying it's a necessarily a bad deal, just not a risk I would be willing to take.

IMHO.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

_Oddly enough, the same Carfax report shows the car did 10,361 miles (16,674 kilometers) in the first three days, which certainly looks off. _



10,361 miles in 72 hours is an average speed of 143mph. Taking an 8 hour break each day pushes the average speed up to 215mph. Nope.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

@Jimmy44 is a slacker.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Car was used as a medical courier, could easily have two drivers per day. Also, Dallas to Houston, let's say 260 ea way, 520 miles round trip, depending on traffic volume, that's less than 8 hrs round trip, if there's two drivers, that's 1,000 per day, doesn't need to run 7 days a week.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

From a forum for OTR truckers:



BigJohn54 said:


> If you want average, I'd say 2400 - 2800 per week. So that would be 480 - 560 per day. Of course you can legally run 620 - 680 per day but on the average that isn't going to happen.





NYROADIE said:


> I average 2885 miles every week with weekends off, thats 577 a day and it wears ya down fighting traffic. On a good night I can do it in 10 hrs (line 4 & legal) on Sundays in the summer when everyone's heading back to NYC I can hit 11.


So that's an absolute upper bound of 150k in any 365 day period. So, the Civics owner absolutely had some help.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> From a forum for OTR truckers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the part of the country a trucker is running, how fast the truck, the traffic and the load and how hard they push it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Depends on the part of the country a trucker is running, how fast the truck, the traffic and the load and how hard they push it.


Of course it depends, on a lot. But no OTR guys are *routinely* running a *wide open* route at a *constant* 80 MPH on flat terrain and in all weather conditions and no construction or volume slowdowns at any point on their route for 2k+ hours annually. 

Let's just be real here. If someone wants to try to convince me they did more than 150k miles, then they'd better bring some serious ammo to that party because I know bullshit when I smell it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

elelegido said:


> _Oddly enough, the same Carfax report shows the car did 10,361 miles (16,674 kilometers) in the first three days, which certainly looks off. _
> 
> 
> 
> 10,361 miles in 72 hours is an average speed of 143mph. Taking an 8 hour break each day pushes the average speed up to 215mph. Nope.


6/9/21 n/a miles
6/10/21 1 mile
6/29/21 n/a miles
7/06/21 2 miles
7/9/21 10,361 miles.

The real miles were never reported until 7/9/21. Anyone that deals with new cars or has moved new cars know that a new car has a minimum of at least 25 miles from the factory. So your first four reporting dates of Miles nobody accurately entered the correct number of miles.

From inspection date to the first correct mileage from the dealer is 30 days.

If its 600 Mi a day that's 17 days of unaccounted traveling.

So anybody with half a brain can conclude that the mileage was never correctly written down until 30 days after the vehicles inspection.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> 6/9/21 n/a miles
> 6/10/21 1 mile
> 6/29/21 n/a miles
> 7/06/21 2 miles
> ...


No, lol, the car was sold on July 6. How do we know this? Because the DMV reported change of owner on July 6. Let's say the car had 25 miles on it when it was sold on July 6, if you like.

On July 9, the car was reported at 10,361 miles. Subtracting your 25 miles, we get 10,336 miles in three days. Or 72 hours, if you prefer.


> So your first four reporting dates of Miles nobody accurately entered the correct number of miles.


You allege that the miles were not recorded accurately on July 9, but you provide no evidence for this, so it's just a guess. In the absence of any evidence of error on the dealer's part, we can go ahead and accept the 10,361 on July 9 as being accurate.


> From inspection date to the first correct mileage from the dealer is 30 days.


No, lol; again you claim that mileage readings prior to 7/26 are false, yet again you provide no evidence whatsoever for this claim.


> So anybody with half a brain can conclude that the mileage was never correctly written down until 30 days after the vehicles inspection.


On the contrary, all you demonstrate is that having half a brain is not sufficient to be able to correctly read and interpret a service and maintenance record.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

elelegido said:


> No, lol, the car was sold on July 6. How do we know this? Because the DMV reported change of owner on July 6. Let's say the car had 25 miles on it when it was sold on July 6, if you like.
> 
> On July 9, the car was reported at 10,361 miles. Subtracting your 25 miles, we get 10,336 miles in three days. Or 72 hours, if you prefer.
> 
> ...


A dealership issues a temporary 30-day tag the day the owner takes possession of vehicle, as per state law in Texas. This also transfers financial and legal obligations to the new owner.

The day the new owner goes to the dmv to register the vehicle IS THE TRANSFER date of ownership and not the possession date of the car. The actual date of possession could be upto 30 days prior to the date of transfer of ownership at the dmv. Based on 600 Mi a day he could have had the vehicle for 17 days prior to the transfer date at the dmv. This is called driving on a temporary tag.

The evidence the miles are wrong prior to the first recording of 10,000 plus miles, is the fact that that car has been driven from the assembly line to a holding area on the assembly line property, driven on a transport carrier to be transported to a holding area within the transport carriers property(or to the transportation ship), removed from ship, actually driven to the dealership and or onto another land-based Transportation vehicle, removed and then driven at the dealership itself to be placed on the lot somewhere. Also at sometime or another the vehicle had been driven to an inspection facility , which is probably not next door to the car dealership. So yes, the 1 and the 2 Miles recorded on the Carfax prior to the 10,000 miles is nothing more than somebody not entering the correct mileage. 25 miles is the average reported industry minimum a car will have on it when a dealership actually takes possession. Any car under 200 miles is considered a brand new car.


Another question is why would a dealership do an inspection for maintenance and rotate tires for a car that has yet to be sold? This was done on 6/29.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

NFW ITS A 2022. MILES ARE 22,500
.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Car was used as a medical courier, could easily have two drivers per day. Also, Dallas to Houston, let's say 260 ea way, 520 miles round trip, depending on traffic volume, that's less than 8 hrs round trip, if there's two drivers, that's 1,000 per day, doesn't need to run 7 days a week.


Very good 👍 points.
Especially about the multi drivers.
My Prius has benefited from having only one driver since the day I drove it out of the dealership.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> From a forum for OTR truckers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More trucker bullshit. But you forgot to mention about the 60/70 rule which this individual does not have to follow.

60-70 Hour Limit

*May not drive after 60/70 hours on duty in 7/8 consecutive days*. A driver may restart a 7/8 consecutive day period after taking 34 or more consecutive hours off duty.


A maximum of 715 miles a day can legally be driven by an OTR. Times that by 365 days. A person not bound to any kind of rules regarding driving perimeters could do over 250,000 miles a year.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> More trucker bullshit. But you forgot to mention about the 60/70 rule which this individual does not have to follow.
> 
> 60-70 Hour Limit
> 
> *May not drive after 60/70 hours on duty in 7/8 consecutive days*. A driver may restart a 7/8 consecutive day period after taking 34 or more consecutive hours off duty


That's true and a good 👍 point.
In the course of a year I might get 2 or 3 warnings that I have gone over 12 hours.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's true and a good 👍 point.
> In the course of a year I might get 2 or 3 warnings that I have gone over 12 hours.


I apologize to any trucker I might have offended for my first comment about the trucker bullshit. It was not directed towards Trucking industry whatsoever. 

It was the inappropriate attempt of trying to force a standardized and limited driving parameters onto a driver who is not bound by those rules or standards in any way.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> I apologize to any trucker I might have offended for my first comment about the trucker bullshit. It was not directed towards Trucking industry whatsoever.
> 
> It was the inappropriate attempt of trying to force a standardized and limited driving parameters onto a driver who is not bound by those rules or standards in any way.


Amen


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Of course it depends, on a lot. But no OTR guys are *routinely* running a *wide open* route at a *constant* 80 MPH on flat terrain and in all weather conditions and no construction or volume slowdowns at any point on their route for 2k+ hours annually.
> 
> Let's just be real here. If someone wants to try to convince me they did more than 150k miles, then they'd better bring some serious ammo to that party because I know bullshit when I smell it.


You don’t know many cattle haulers do you?
Is it going to happen daily, no, but there are many company drivers that do 10,000 to 12,000 miles per month, especially if they are predominantly drop/hook. Hell, I’m a regional driver, home almost nightly, and it’s not uncommon for me to do 9,500 to 10,000 miles in a month, working mostly 5 days a week, with the random Saturday tossed in. November 2012 to February 2013, I alternated between Denver to Grand Junction (520 miles rnd trip) and Denver to Alliance, Ne (500 miles rnd trip) 5 days a week and a few Saturday’s thrown in. We used to do Denver to Ulysses, Ks, 615 mile rnd trip, 5 hr 10 minutes one way, 4 days a week, 12.5 hr day. At one point I did that for 17 weeks straight, and that’s not at 80 mph, that’s averaging about 60 mph. It typically takes an OTR driver 7.5 to 8 yrs to hit one million miles experience running solo.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> You don’t know many cattle haulers do you.


Show me mileage log book entries for 12 consecutive months.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenberg, how can you compare a time and mile regulated industry with required downtime, to an individual person who has absolutely no limits on time,miles, or days worked other than how much he can physically do in a 24-hour period time and within 365 days.

There's more proof to the fact that it is possible to do 250,000 miles a year.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> You don’t know many cattle haulers do you?
> Is it going to happen daily, no, but there are many company drivers that do 10,000 to 12,000 miles per month, especially if they are predominantly drop/hook. Hell, I’m a regional driver, home almost nightly, and it’s not uncommon for me to do 9,500 to 10,000 miles in a month, working mostly 5 days a week, with the random Saturday tossed in. November 2012 to February 2013, I alternated between Denver to Grand Junction (520 miles rnd trip) and Denver to Alliance, Ne (500 miles rnd trip) 5 days a week and a few Saturday’s thrown in. We used to do Denver to Ulysses, Ks, 615 mile rnd trip, 5 hr 10 minutes one way, 4 days a week, 12.5 hr day. At one point I did that for 17 weeks straight, and that’s not at 80 mph, that’s averaging about 60 mph. It typically takes an OTR driver 7.5 to 8 yrs to hit one million miles experience running solo.


100% in agreement


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Heisenberg, how can you compare a time and mile regulated industry with required downtime, to an individual person who has absolutely no limits on time,miles, or days worked other than how much he can physically do in a 24-hour period time and within 365 days.


You're trying to convince me that cattle hauling is exempt from all regulations? Seriously man?!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> You don’t know many cattle haulers do you?
> Is it going to happen daily, no, but there are many company drivers that do 10,000 to 12,000 miles per month, especially if they are predominantly drop/hook. Hell, I’m a regional driver, home almost nightly, and it’s not uncommon for me to do 9,500 to 10,000 miles in a month, working mostly 5 days a week, with the random Saturday tossed in. November 2012 to February 2013, I alternated between Denver to Grand Junction (520 miles rnd trip) and Denver to Alliance, Ne (500 miles rnd trip) 5 days a week and a few Saturday’s thrown in. We used to do Denver to Ulysses, Ks, 615 mile rnd trip, 5 hr 10 minutes one way, 4 days a week, 12.5 hr day. At one point I did that for 17 weeks straight, and that’s not at 80 mph, that’s averaging about 60 mph. It typically takes an OTR driver 7.5 to 8 yrs to hit one million miles experience running solo.


None of that exceeds 150k annually.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

The amount of bullshit both dispensed and eagerly gobbled up by the cognitively disadvantaged segment of these forums is truly astounding.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> You're trying to convince me that cattle hauling is exempt from all regulations? Seriously man?!


No I'm talking about the original topic of why this individual did 250,000 MI in one year. Did I say anything about cattle drivers or comparing cattle drivers in any of my posts? I think you're getting people confused because you're so pissed off you're wrong.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> The amount of bullshit both dispensed and eagerly gobbled up by the cognitively disadvantaged segment of these forums is truly astounding.


And your willingness to understand that there are such things as outliers is a problem for all of us when we have to read your combative and dismissive posts. This is one car out of maybe 12 million sold last year to one person who did something exceptional with it. It is possible.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> And your willingness to understand that there are such things as outliers is a problem for all of us when we have to read your combative and dismissive posts. This is one car out of maybe 12 million sold last year to one person who did something exceptional with it. It is possible.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Why is this thing double posting every now and then?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/cars/comments/ynwsum/_/ivbcxme


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is possible.


Yet nobody has shown, using math and *realistic* numbers, that's it's feasible.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> outliers is a problem for all of us


An outlier would be 200k per year. 250k per year isn't from a single driver/operator, not even if personal use miles are added.



Disgusted Driver said:


> And your willingness to understand that there are such things as outliers


Now I'll go allege elsewhere that I did 280k in a year by myself and just watch nobody challenge it because I'll allege that I'm just an outlier. My claim that I'm an outlier will defeat their claim of bullshit.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> An outlier would be 200k per year. 250k per year isn't from a single driver/operator, not even if personal use miles are added.
> 
> Now I'll go allege elsewhere that I did 280k in a year by myself and just watch nobody challenge it because I'll allege that I'm just an outlier. My claim that I'm an outlier will defeat their claim of bullshit.


This is untrue. Cuz we have you posting here at all times of the day and not driving.

How can you be clicking off miles if you're too busy arguing the simple facts that other people's not on this forum, have posted on the website or on the internet. But yet you're quick to go pull information off the internet to back your story without impunity. You can't have it both ways.

It was shown to you 715 Mi is the limit even a trucker can do in one day. So by taking that limit of Miles only, giving them to somebody that has no restrictions on what they can do in a 24-hour period, times 365 days, is well over 250,000 miles a year. Now how do you explain that a one owner vehicle did not do those miles on his own. Please post your facts and not just opinions from other people off the internet.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> How can you be clicking off miles if you're too busy arguing the simple facts that other people's not on this forum, have posted on the website or on the internet.


Prove to me that the Civic owner doesn't do the same.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> It was shown to you 715 Mi is the limit even a trucker can do in one day.


For 386 consecutive days? 🤣 Nope.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> You're trying to convince me that cattle hauling is exempt from all regulations? Seriously man?!


Once them cows are loaded, they have an appointment to make, and until you’ve run a bullrack, don’t question…


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Yet nobody has shown, using math and *realistic* numbers, that's it's feasible.


Again, you are trying to map what could be an outlier to what would be normal performance, and by the way, you are being supremely annoying doing so. 

It is NOT feasible for anyone to drive 250K miles in 13 months. That is owing to the definition of feasible which is "possible to do easily or conveniently. ". It is however possible. I can drive 700 miles in a day, I have. If someone wanted to pay me a crazy sum of money I would be happy to prove to you that it can be done by actually doing it in under 380 days. 

Can I prove it, no. Like many things in this world, I did not observe it, there is some evidence that it occurred (the car and the odometer) and that's as good as it's going to get proof wise. 

The fact of the matter is, human performance or circumstances groups around a norm but at the very tails there are some amazing numbers. What Michael Phelps did is not feasible and yet it occurred. Have you ever tossed a coin and had it land on its edge? Not feasible but yet it's happened. I could go on and on. The point is it is definitely within the realm of possibility.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> None of that exceeds 150k annually.


150,000 miles is 2,900 per week, or 485 per day for a 6 day week. Running line haul or drop/hook, piece of cake. Even a 5 day week, that’s 580 miles, average 53 mph. There are a lot of guys who do it, just because you don’t/can’t doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The point is it is definitely within the realm of possibility.


Now I'll go allege elsewhere that I did 280k in a year by myself and just watch nobody challenge it because I'll allege that I'm just an outlier. My claim that I'm an outlier will defeat their claim of bullshit.

Next I'll go allege elsewhere that I did 300k in a year by myself and just watch nobody challenge it because I'll allege that I'm just an outlier. My claim that I'm an outlier will defeat their claim of bullshit.



Frontier Guy said:


> Once them cows are loaded, they have an appointment to make, and until you’ve run a bullrack, don’t question…


So unregulated eh?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> There are a lot of guys who do it


How do you know?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> there is some evidence that it occurred (the car and the odometer)


It's worth noting that:

Neither the original owner, and assumed primary driver, nor the dealership representative alleged that it was a single driver who logged all the miles. This means that 2+ drivers is the more plausible explanation.
Neither the original owner, and assumed primary driver, nor the dealership representative alleged that all the miles were for business. This means that perhaps 10-20% of the total miles were cross country road trips on vacation.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> just because you don’t/can’t doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen.


And just because you believe it does, doesn't mean it does. Still need evidence to be sure. And you're just providing anecdotes. Meh. Bored.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Now I'll go allege elsewhere that I did 280k in a year by myself and just watch nobody challenge it because I'll allege that I'm just an outlier. My claim that I'm an outlier will defeat their claim of bullshit.
> 
> Next I'll go allege elsewhere that I did 300k in a year by myself and just watch nobody challenge it because I'll allege that I'm just an outlier. My claim that I'm an outlier will defeat their claim of bullshit.
> 
> So unregulated eh?


nope


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> How do you know?


27 yrs behind the wheel, I'm on the trucking forums a lot more than I'm on here, and the old timers and owner operators will run circles around the younger drivers


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> And just because you believe it does, doesn't mean it does. Still need evidence to be sure. And you're just providing anecdotes. Meh. Bored.


LMAO, and just because you've viewed a forum, but never been behind the wheel of a semi (offering services in a truckstop doesn't count), doesn't mean you know what you're talking about. There are hundred of two and three yr old trucks that come up for sale annually with ridiculous mileage on them that shows you have no clue what you're talking about. Here's a great example: NEXTRAN Trucks in Denver, 2020 Volvo VNL 760, 413,923 miles. At the earliest, this truck was put on the road in June 2019 (Class 8 truck model years are June/May, unlike passenger vehicles which are typically Sept/Aug), so it's about 3 yrs old, knowing how used trucks turnover, I'd venture this truck has averaged 11,400 miles a month for 3 yrs.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> LMAO, and just because you've viewed a forum, but never been behind the wheel of a semi (offering services in a truckstop doesn't count), doesn't mean you know what you're talking about. There are hundred of two and three yr old trucks that come up for sale annually with ridiculous mileage on them that shows you have no clue what you're talking about. Here's a great example: NEXTRAN Trucks in Denver, 2020 Volvo VNL 760, 413,923 miles. At the earliest, this truck was put on the road in June 2019 (Class 8 truck model years are June/May, unlike passenger vehicles which are typically Sept/Aug), so it's about 3 yrs old, knowing how used trucks turnover, I'd venture this truck has averaged 11,400 miles a month for 3 yrs.


Two words: *Team driven* (at least some of its life)

This stuff is easy to grasp. Humans have limits. Laws limit them further.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Two words: *Team driven* (at least some of its life)
> 
> This stuff is easy to grasp. Humans have limits. Laws limit them further.


Just because you read something on a forum doesn’t make it true.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Just because you read something on a forum doesn’t make it true.


💯 Agree!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Now I'll go allege elsewhere that I did 280k in a year by myself and just watch nobody challenge it because I'll allege that I'm just an outlier. My claim that I'm an outlier will defeat their claim of bullshit.
> 
> Next I'll go allege elsewhere that I did 300k in a year by myself and just watch nobody challenge it because I'll allege that I'm just an outlier. My claim that I'm an outlier will defeat their claim of bullshit.


The only thing I've been able to conclude is that you really like to argue and need to be right , you simply aren't considering the meaning of what I have written. I'm done, you wore me out.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The only thing I've been able to conclude is that you really like to argue and need to be right


 You assert this literally right after I agreed with someone. 🙄



Heisenburger said:


> 💯 Agree!


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> LMAO, and just because you've viewed a forum, but never been behind the wheel of a semi (offering services in a truckstop doesn't count), doesn't mean you know what you're talking about. There are hundred of two and three yr old trucks that come up for sale annually with ridiculous mileage on them that shows you have no clue what you're talking about. Here's a great example: NEXTRAN Trucks in Denver, 2020 Volvo VNL 760, 413,923 miles. At the earliest, this truck was put on the road in June 2019 (Class 8 truck model years are June/May, unlike passenger vehicles which are typically Sept/Aug), so it's about 3 yrs old, knowing how used trucks turnover, I'd venture this truck has averaged 11,400 miles a month for 3 yrs.


Hiesenbooger = lot lizard ? Who knew🤷🏿‍♂️


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I love these forums because sock accounts are welcomed with open arms.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

My thoughts is that the speedometer head is wacky... its perhaps reading 2x the mileage it should... so if the driver goes say 5 miles it comes up as 10.


The driver might just figure he drives a lot.......say he drives 20 miles... drives the 20 miles, looks at his odometer and says "omg i just drove 40 miles...damn" He wont give it a secong thoughs... .drives another "40 miles" and so forth... 


Then when he drives a short distance, say 2 miles to Mcdonalds... he says "I just drove 4 miles to get lunch" 




On the radio show car talk, there was a scenario involving a Volkswagen that had 20,000 additional miles after being fixed in a shop... then it would at times show I think 10 extra miles, at times, then would show less etc... 




Im thinking this car has less mileage on the body than the odometer shows.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Two words: *Team driven* (at least some of its life)
> 
> This stuff is easy to grasp. Humans have limits. Laws limit them further.


My ELD for today, my second 700+ mile day this week, 100% legal hours. Tomorrow I’ll do 410 miles.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> My ELD for today, my second 700+ mile day this week, 100% legal hours. Tomorrow I’ll do 410 miles.
> View attachment 685480


I know about roads in Moab.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> My ELD for today, my second 700+ mile day this week, 100% legal hours. Tomorrow I’ll do 410 miles.
> View attachment 685480


I assure you that you're not gonna do that for 386 consecutive days. That it's abnormal and an outlier day is why you shared it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I assure you that you're not gonna do that for 386 consecutive days. That it's abnormal and an outlier day is why you shared it.


Do you have proof that no one could do it for 386 consecutive days ? The rest of your quote is an opinion , not a fact .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> I know about roads in Moab.


You have no possible idea what an individual is capable of. 

Now this man proved to you that 700 mi days are possible.

So saying something can't be done 365 days straight from an individual you do not know is pure speculation on your part.

There's more evidence to the fact that it has been done then it has not been done.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> I assure you that you're not gonna do that for 386 consecutive days. That it's abnormal and an outlier day is why you shared it.


Please state your facts this is not possible by a human for one straight year.

Please don't quote any forms, like you always say we want reliable sources.

Other than that it's your opinion.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I assure you that you're not gonna do that for 386 consecutive days. That it's abnormal and an outlier day is why you shared it.


386 days? Is that like 57 states? 
No, it’s not abnormal, prior to this thread I had no reason to share, that’s the 70th time this year I’ve done 700 miles in a day, and I’ll do it 5 more before year end. Just because you live in area of mass congestion, not everyone does.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> 386 days? Is that like 57 states?
> No, it’s not abnormal, prior to this thread I had no reason to share, that’s the 70th time this year I’ve done 700 miles in a day, and I’ll do it 5 more before year end. Just because you live in area of mass congestion, not everyone does.


You know the funny part most of his travel time was on i-45 which is high-end speed most of the way. Kind of like what a trucker would do if he was doing OTR 🤔


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> 386 days? Is that like 57 states?
> No, it’s not abnormal, prior to this thread I had no reason to share, that’s the 70th time this year I’ve done 700 miles in a day, and I’ll do it 5 more before year end. Just because you live in area of mass congestion, not everyone does.


Agreed , just cause hesienbooger can’t do it , he thinks it’s impossible , small mind thinking


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> 386 days?


Sourced from original article. Number of days owned by original owner per state title office.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Agreed , just cause hesienbooger can’t do it , he thinks it’s impossible , small mind thinking


No single person can do it for any amount of income.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Do you have proof that no one could do it for 386 consecutive days ?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

sumidaj said:


> My thoughts is that the speedometer head is wacky... its perhaps reading 2x the mileage it should... so if the driver goes say 5 miles it comes up as 10.
> 
> 
> The driver might just figure he drives a lot.......say he drives 20 miles... drives the 20 miles, looks at his odometer and says "omg i just drove 40 miles...damn" He wont give it a secong thoughs... .drives another "40 miles" and so forth...
> ...


i had a taxi once for few days, was showing about 1.3 miles for every 1 mile driven,
i only notice as one of my personal customer trip was showing a higher fare than normal.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> that’s the 70th time this year I’ve done 700 miles in a day, and I’ll do it 5 more before year end.


75 < 386


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> No single person can do it for any amount of income.


Please state your proof this could not be done.

Creditable sources only.

Otherwise this is pure speculation and your opinion.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> No single person can do it for any amount of income.


Only because you can’t or won’t, pay me enough and I’ll run as hard as they want. The only limit to is on hours of service, but if someone is doing it a run long enough, they’ll have a workaround.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> Only because you can’t or won’t, pay me enough and I’ll run as hard as they want. The only limit to is on hours of service, but if someone is doing it a run long enough, they’ll have a workaround.


yes they did, i was a shipping cleck in the 90's for GATX, a few showed me the log books.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Eh, HB makes unfounded statements and says to prove him wrong. When people -_multiple people_- do he can't accept it. He rarely backs up what he says, just keeps talking down to people, going off topic, and showing he's not that smart. Smart people listen, that's generally how they become smart. He's about Patric Star smart, which is to say he's at the level of a talking starfish.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Only because you can’t or won’t, pay me enough and I’ll run as hard as they want. The only limit to is on hours of service, but if someone is doing it a run long enough, they’ll have a workaround.


75 < 386


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> 75 < 386


75 > greater than your claim of zero


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Of course it depends, on a lot. But no OTR guys are *routinely* running a *wide open* route at a *constant* 80 MPH on flat terrain and in all weather conditions and no construction or volume slowdowns at any point on their route for 2k+ hours annually.
> 
> Let's just be real here. If someone wants to try to convince me they did more than 150k miles, then they'd better bring some serious ammo to that party because I know bullshit when I smell it.


USPS, Walmart, Swift/Target, MVT and so many others all have runs that push 150K miles annually, and you don't have to run 80 mph to do it either, and not every run is based on OTR. There are regional drop/hook runs that are 650 miles round trip.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> There are regional drop/hook runs that are 650 miles round trip.


Not for 386 consecutive days for a single driver.

You're continuing faulty thinking patterns. A day here and there doesn't a year make.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> When people -_multiple people_- do he can't accept it.


Allegations contrary aren't evidence, much less proof. You really should take some collegiate level courses in logic.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

It’s plausible. I once ordered a ride when my car was in the shop and my driver said she shares the car with her husband. She drives all day and he drives the same car at night.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Really Long Haulin’: What It's Like to Drive 200,000 Miles Per Year


You might feel like you spend a lot of your life in your car. But 80 hours a week? Meet Mike and his 2011 Ford Fiesta.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

This Woman Drove Her Elantra a Million Miles So Hyundai Gave Her a New One


What's even crazier is that she apparently achieved the milestone in just five years.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> No single person can do it for any amount of income.


Wrong.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

These individuals listed above in these articles, we're not driving 7 days a week. However if you do the math, had they drove 7 days a week they would have made that 250,000 mile mark with ease.

So the claim that is impossible or improbable that a person can drive 7 days a week at 600 and some miles a day, is not entirely true.

The drive or determination of what an individual can do is only determined by that individual themselves.

There's more evidence that it is possible that this one owner Civic did the actual miles in one years time, then the opinions of those that say they can't.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trippinsticks said:


> These individuals listed above in these articles, we're not driving 7 days a week. However if you do the math, had they drove 7 days a week they would have made that 250,000 mile mark with ease.
> 
> So the claim that is impossible or improbable that a person can drive 7 days a week at 600 and some miles a day, is not entirely true.
> 
> ...


I agree , and welcome back 😉


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> I agree , and welcome back 😉


Im sorry? Welcome back?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trippinsticks said:


> Im sorry? Welcome back?


Most new members don’t post a lot the first day , most who do are returning new members (sock) my mistake , enjoy the site


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> Most new members don’t post a lot the first day , most who do are returning new members (sock) my mistake , enjoy the site


I have been reading this site for quite a while. I decided to join today because it was a slow day at work and I can actually sit down and engage in some of the discussions here on this forum. Mind you, some of these discussions are fruitless and pointless, but there are a few that actually hold water. This one just intrigues me due to the fact that 1 person is trying to convince a group of people that his opinion outweighs the facts.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trippinsticks said:


> So the claim that is impossible or improbable that a person can drive 7 days a week at 600 and some miles a day, is not entirely true.


That's not my assertion. Please read my original assertion in this thread.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> That's not my assertion. Please read my original assertion in this thread.


I have read your assertation, and it's based in nothing but opinion. You have nothing to say or back you but your opinion that a person cannot drive 365 days straight. So this conversation of determining who is right or wrong is moot until you can have some sort of viable proof other than what has been stated thus far.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trippinsticks said:


> I have read your assertation, and it's based in nothing but opinion. You have nothing to say or back you but your opinion that a person cannot drive 365 days straight. So this conversation of determining who is right or wrong is moot until you can have some sort of viable proof other than what has been stated thus far.


I like you already 👍


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trippinsticks said:


> I have read your assertation, and it's based in nothing but opinion. You have nothing to say or back you but your opinion that a person cannot drive 365 days straight. So this conversation of determining who is right or wrong is moot until you can have some sort of viable proof other than what has been stated thus far.


You're failing miserably at comprehension. What you allege that I asserted I definitely did not. I strongly suggest that you read it yet again.


----------



## Trippinsticks (2 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> You're failing miserably at comprehension. What you allege that I asserted I definitely did not. I strongly suggest that you read it yet again.


My comprehension ability is more than competent. However, the lack of your proof that any of these statements are true other than your opinion is what should be in question here. Prove any of these points, and the conversation will be discussed yet again.




Heisenburger said:


> Total miles impossible with a single driver.





Heisenburger said:


> I'm certain





Heisenburger said:


> So that's an absolute upper bound of 150k in any 365 day period. So, the Civics owner absolutely had some help.





Heisenburger said:


> 250k per year isn't from a single driver/operator, not even if personal use miles are added.





Heisenburger said:


> For 386 consecutive days? 🤣 Nope.





Heisenburger said:


> Two words: *Team driven* (at least some of its life)





Heisenburger said:


> I assure you that you're not gonna do that for 386 consecutive days.





Heisenburger said:


> No single person can do it for any amount of income.





Heisenburger said:


> Not for 386 consecutive days for a single driver.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Some of you clearly buy just any old BS. Enjoy your wishful thinking.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trippinsticks said:


> had they drove 7 days a week


Yet they didn't. Because they couldn't.


----------

